# Kings off Orange Beach - where's the best spot to find them?



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I will be doing some fishing for Kings off of Orange Beach this weekend. Anyone have a suggestion for best spots? Any particular wrecks hold kings? How about the near shore rigs?

Matt


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

if you want baby kings, i like the fairwell buoys. little clark spoons on planers. or go a bit west of the jettis....maybe just a few hundred yards off the beach. easy pickins....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The inshore rigs and wrecks such as the allen, wallace, etc. should be holding plenty of kings. Pull some swimming plugs like the yo-zuri crystal minnow or rapala X-rap along with some spoons behind planers. As far as baby kings by the bouy go, there is no doubt the average king is smaller around the bouy but I've caught at least a few fish over 30lbs. off that bouy so I wouldn't overlook it.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't fished it in a few years, but I see that they have added a LOT of concrete pyramids to the trolling corridor in recent years. I would not pass that up and won't the next time I come down.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

As stated above, the trolling corridor is usually full of kings this time of year. If you have no luck with trolling, anchor on some of the structure and chum. Lots of snapper in the area. If you keep an eye on the chum line, you may get some nice mangroves in it. These little spots are hotter for bottom fishing than most think. I have caught many limits of snapper, triggers, and beeliners from this area. I once caught a 23.5lb red snapper from one of the tiny little marks. As a bonus, the water is only 65ft, so not a whole lot of reeling.


----------

